# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  Toad Id help

## silvercrow87

Hello my cousin gave me some toads today after talking with him saying I wanted to get a toad or a frog, but i dont know what kind they are or if they are even toads at all.

Can anyone help me Id them please?
There is 6 in total and they look like American toads to me.

I live in Southern Ontario near Hamilton.

[Spoiler]


Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk

----------


## silvercrow87

I know for sure they are toads, I know that they are wild cought and that we dont live near the Fowler's toad habitat(lake Erie),
But could they be a hybrid some how

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk

----------


## silvercrow87

Does anyone know what they are? At times the look like american toads, other times they look like fowler's fowler's toad to me but I know that they were caught in area that is not near the Fowler's toad habitat. Been feeding them Pinhead crickets and flightless fruit flies. I've been alternating between the two of them everyday.


I have all six of them in a 10 gallon tank for now when they get a little bigger I'll move them up to a 20 long then to a 40 breeder Exo Terra tank.

This is how I currently have the tank setup. I have a small Stone right in the middle of tank, half a small flower pot buried in the substrate in the front left corner, the other half is at the back right corner to use as a hide if they want, also have a piece of cork bark that I've seen them hide under. Also put some pothos for them to hide under if they choose to and I have a wide but shallow water bowl for them to use.

I have them on eco earth with sphagnum Moss mixed into it, about 2 inches of it. I also put some springtails and powder blue isopods with them.

I also am using a LED light. Should I get a uvb light instead?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk

----------


## LydiasMom

Can you get a photo of their under bellies? They look like American toads from their backs.

----------


## Iraj

I grew up in Oakville (about half an hour's drive from Hamilton) and those look like the same toads we used to have in our garden (and I used to catch and play with). Those were American toads, bufo americanus. We had a big fat one who lived in the garden for several years, my mom even built a "toad abode" for it out of an old plant pot. It used to poop in our driveway.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

